# My Babies at 6 weeks!!



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

MY BABIES AT 6 WEEKS OLD


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

ahhh look at tho`s faces


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhhh they are cute,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics such lovely kittens


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

Beautiful kittens!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

AWWWW they are soooooooooo cute


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

They are all little darlings


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks guys i wish i could keep them all but hubby says no. Boot him out thats what i say.


----------



## Elaine (Dec 15, 2007)

Aww look at those little meezers. I love them as kittens, remind me of little bats


----------

